# Scales turning black?



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

I got my betta a month or so ago and he's red with iridescent blue/green scales. Today I noticed that some of his scales look like they're turning black though. I don't have a camera, so unfortunately i can't take any pictures. He seems to be very healthy though. I've heard of bettas changing color, but I'm not sure if he is or if something's wrong with him.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 80 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta Pellets, Omega One Betta Flakes, freeze dried bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? twice a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% twice a week or whenever it gets dirty, 100% every few weeks
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime Conditioner


Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Some of his scales are turning black
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? It hasn't
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Today
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Less than a year


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

It sounds like he's just darkening up, and should be perfectly fine


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It could possibly be his changing colors, some bettas do that over time.
If his fins aren't rotting (black edging that is flaking/shredding/falling off - fin rot that has reached the body) then it may just be him doing his thing. Are they in a localized small area? Or just overall over a part of his body?
May I suggest feeding him twice a day? 2-3 pellets each meal? His digestive system would thank you.. smaller multiple meals a day is best for them. One meal a day it is easy to over feed and cause bloating, or under feed and cause starvation of the proper nutrients and vitamins. Just a suggestion =)


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, good to know, I'll start feeding him twice a day.
The black scales are on each side of his body towards the middle, right behind the pectoral fins. They aren't on his fins, and they don't look like they're rotting.


----------

